# Anyone else struggling?



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Man I have been getting skunked for over a month now. Lake Brunswick,Hinckley, ledge lake just to name a few. Using a line lead for a by rig effect. At first thought maybe mY leader was to short. So I went from aboutb6 inches to 10 on one rod and 15 on the other. Still no luck . Allot of undergrowth everywhere doesnt help either . Any suggestions? Also if anyone fished the ohio Erie canal, do the carp venture all the way up to the Brooklyn heights area near the cnanl way nature center?


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Erie or Charles Mill is the way to go right now.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The canal is almost empty. They are supposed to be working on the diversion damn, but it doesn't looked like they started yet. Plenty of carp in the Rocky right now


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Honestly haven't fished the rocky in a long time. Always hard to find a spot that you don't have to fight somebody for. Eddys boat dock used to be decent spot but likens said always people there. Also What is this diversion damn going to do? Is this good or bad for the canal?


----------

